# Good place to get decor



## Skeeter (Dec 19, 2007)

Castles are sick. I want to put a huge castle in my tank like this one:








and I was wondering if you guys had advice on where to get them. (I'm thinking online stores, the local fish store seems crazy expensive.) I'm looking both at what things cost and what kind of rep the store has in terms of being chill to fish and fish owners.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Try BigAls.com or PetSolutions.com.


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

I own the exact same castle bought it at big al's i'll sell it for you let me know.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

In a saltwater aquarium? No offence, but natural decor (rocks, coral, etc..) look far superior to any piece of decoration. Fake coral is the only 'decor' I'd put in a saltwater tank.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

MattD said:


> In a saltwater aquarium? No offence, but natural decor (rocks, coral, etc..) look far superior to any piece of decoration.


Seconded! The Natural look is by far the best option, FW or SW.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are only opinions. If you want a castle, get a castle. 

Personally I wouldn't add it to my tank, but hey it's not going to be my tank now is it?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike's right, Thats only my opinion. I like the natural look, but It's not my tank were talking about. I appologise if that came across as snotty, as that surly was not my intent.

Hey, CRM, since were on the topic of Decor in SW, Maybe you could answer this for me. Ive never had a SW Fish-Only tank; Are there concerns with coraline in FO tank? I would guess that there wouldn't, since there wouldnt be a need to dose Kalk or calcium, but that would only be an educated guess.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

As an off topic, Coraline will still grow. In fact maybe even better than in a reef tank.

See your fishes won't be using up any CA from your water changes, and your ALK may only be affected by the breakdowns of the natural fish wastes. Coraline grows better in lower light conditions, thus with the benefit of being the only use of CA, ALK and light in the tank it will have a definite advantage. As always, plan to clean the glass with a scraper.

Back on topic.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Actually, my question was geared toward the topic of coraline growth, and it's effects on the aquarium decor. Since coraline growth is a factor, Perhaps it may be helpful for the thread author to be made aware that the castle may not look the same a few months down the road. We wouldnt want him thinking to himself "I wish someone would have told me this was going to happen". It seemed like an opportune time to ask that Q since It might affect the types of decor the author might want to seek out for a SW environment. Sorry if I didnt clarify this when I asked the Q initially.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Ah, it certainly may purple up.


----------

